# E-(MTB-)Bikes



## jobeagle (4. August 2010)

Das war ja ein großes Thema auf der Bike-Expo und wirds wohl auch auf der EuroBike...

Was meint ihr, wann gibts hier bei mtb-news das Forum E-Bikes unter "spezielle Bikes" 

(Ein guter Einstieg zu dem Thema sind beispielsweise die Schweizer hier: http://www.flyer.ch )


----------



## NobbyNico (4. August 2010)

E-Bikes sind was für Rentner, die es aus eigener Kraft nicht mehr den Berg hoch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzam (5. August 2010)

Hoffentlich nie, denn sonst sind noch mehr (geistige) Tiefflieger auf den Trails und in den Bergen unterwegs


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2010)

franzam schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nie, denn sonst sind noch mehr (geistige) Tiefflieger auf den Trails und in den Bergen unterwegs



die Gefahr besteht durchaus


----------



## jobeagle (25. Oktober 2013)

So, dann kramen wir das Thema aus 2010 wieder vor, es ist nämlich soweit!

Daß es bis 2013 dauert hätte ich zwar auch nicht gedacht, aber die Nie-Sager lagen trotzdem total daneben


----------



## ragazza (25. Oktober 2013)

kurz vor dem Ziel bei einem Marathon dieses Jahres entstand dieses für mich durchaus peinliche Foto. 
Die E-Bikes (warum muss man die überhaupt 
auf gemeinsame Strecke lassen?) kamen in etwa 
zeitgleich aus der Kurzdistanz mit uns an. Ich bin der vordere Fahrer. 
Vor solchen "Mitstreitern" kriegt man ja Angst


----------



## MTBermLuS (27. Oktober 2013)

Die durften mit Motor an den Start? Ohne Zeiterfassung? 
Ein "Guter" ist immernoch schneller, aber trotzdem komisch.


----------



## reo-fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

wird Zeit für fahrtechnisch deutlich anspruchsvollere Strecken


----------



## lowfat (27. Oktober 2013)

franzam schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nie, denn sonst sind noch mehr (geistige) Tiefflieger auf den Trails und in den Bergen unterwegs


kurz und gut zusammengefasst


----------



## ragazza (27. Oktober 2013)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Die durften mit Motor an den Start? Ohne Zeiterfassung?
> Ein "Guter" ist immernoch schneller, aber trotzdem komisch.



die E-baiks hatten natürlich eine andere und kürzere Streckenführung, aber vor dem Ziel hat man uns wieder zusammengefasst, damit sie sich in unserem Applaus sonnen durften


----------



## Tomak (27. Oktober 2013)

Das Bild ist auf jedenfalls klasse aumen:

Was das mit den E Bikes auf Rennen soll, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.

Deinen Ärger kann ich nachvollziehen.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

